# Truly fucked up shit, a diving accident



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)

Content warning


watch the vid there at your own risk. I have seen some fucked up shit online but this one is pretty bad.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## IronAddict (Jan 10, 2012)

Wholly frijoles!  

That was a pretty gruesome image.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 10, 2012)

That is the most fucked up shit i have seen in a long fucking time...i wonder if he survived and if he did what he looks like now


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 10, 2012)

Imosted said:


> That is the most fucked up shit i have seen in a long fucking time...i wonder if he survived and if he did what he looks like now



I don't think so, man.

The way he was just laying there, while they flapped what was left of his face. 

Oh Nelly, that was bad. And I thought I was having a bad day.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 10, 2012)

Iz link safe 2 click? 
Don't want my phone swarmed with a virus


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 10, 2012)

djlance said:


> Iz link safe 2 click?
> Don't want my phone swarmed with a virus



X2, last time I watched porn on my iPad it sent emails out to all my contacts.  Mom was like wtf?


----------



## Imosted (Jan 10, 2012)

I just read the comments, the kid was in icu in 2 days and than died


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 10, 2012)

djlance said:


> Iz link safe 2 click?
> Don't want my phone swarmed with a virus



Not too sure, bud. But here's a run down..Guy was diving into the ocean but had to clear a platform that extended maybe 5,6 feet. He didn't, and split his face open from his chin to his forehead.

I think his brain fell out and became fish food.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)

djlance said:


> Iz link safe 2 click?
> Don't want my phone swarmed with a virus




no viruses but not safe. it will fuck your mind up.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 10, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Not too sure, bud. But here's a run down..Guy was diving into the ocean but had to clear a platform that extended maybe 5,6 feet. He didn't, and split his face open from his chin to his forehead.
> 
> I think his brain fell out and became fish food.



...damn! 
Ez, check it out on your iPad and report back


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 10, 2012)

My girl ran over to the computer to see that shit.... I almost puked and she was all interested.... I think she is going to try to kill me tonight.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 10, 2012)

Imosted said:


> I just read the comments, the kid was in icu in 2 days and than died



Damn, that must've been a post mortem then, cause dude was really brainless.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 10, 2012)

curiosity is a biatch, I did not watch this video. Im itching to watch it but After reading the comments/ story of the video I prefer to leave it alone.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 10, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> no viruses but not safe. it will fuck your mind up.



 Seriously, screw the viruses. My mind is most important!!!!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 10, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> My girl ran over to the computer to see that shit.... I almost puked and she was all interested.... I think she is going to try to kill me tonight.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> curiosity is a biatch, I did not watch this video. Im itching to watch it but After reading the comments/ story of the video I prefer to leave it alone.



smart choice.



HialeahChico305 said:


> Seriously, screw the viruses. My mind is most important!!!!



I dont know how I'm gonna sleep tonight after seeing that, probably a lot of sleep meds. 

shit doesn't faze me easily but this did.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll check the link when I get home. I've seen "Faces of Death" before with no problems....


----------



## Tuco (Jan 10, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> smart choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That ain't shit bro, I've seen vids of cartel beheadings with a chainsaw. Made me realize how fragile our lives really are. Sick shit, the Internet is a fucked up place haha.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 10, 2012)

djlance said:


> I'll check the link when I get home. I've seen "Faces of Death" before with no problems....



Good, cause this looks like it could've been in one of those movies.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 10, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> That ain't shit bro, I've seen vids of cartel beheadings with a chainsaw. Made me realize how fragile our lives really are. Sick shit, the Internet is a fucked up place haha.



Yea I have seen some of those also. When the first beheading videos came out a few years ago, I checked them out and was like


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 10, 2012)

don't know what was worse this or the dude set on fire in Africa some one posted awhile back, all i can say is thats pretty bad


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 10, 2012)

there was a pretty bad one a few months ago when some Chinese fucks ran over a little girl and cars kept running her over.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 10, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> That ain't shit bro, I've seen vids of cartel beheadings with a chainsaw. Made me realize how fragile our lives really are. *Sick shit, the Internet is a fucked up place haha.*



^^^^^this


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sort of afraid, I'm still getting over the video of the guy who was beaten then burned to death while still alive...


----------



## gixxermaniak (Jan 10, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> That ain't shit bro, I've seen vids of cartel beheadings with a chainsaw. Made me realize how fragile our lives really are. Sick shit, the Internet is a fucked up place haha.



^^^^^^^^this


----------



## Arnold (Jan 10, 2012)

holy fucking shit! honestly I think I would have preferred death if I were him.


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Prince said:


> holy fucking shit! honestly I think I would have preferred death if I were him.



yup!


----------



## owwwch (Jan 10, 2012)

now im hungry


----------



## Imosted (Jan 10, 2012)

owwwch said:


> now im hungry




You are sick bro


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 10, 2012)

owwwch said:


> now im hungry



Scrambled eggs? 

...I'm going to hell


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 10, 2012)

This is the best part of the article.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 10, 2012)

Imosted said:


> i wonder if he survived and if he did what he looks like now



He looks like this...

View attachment 39073


----------



## Tesla (Jan 10, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> That ain't shit bro, I've seen vids of cartel beheadings with a chainsaw. Made me realize how fragile our lives really are. Sick shit, the Internet is a fucked up place haha.


 
Chainsaw is humane compared to the Nicolas Berg Be-Heading by insurgents back in '04 or '05. They used like a long,dull butter knife and it took what seemed like forever to lop his dome off while he was screaming.......I quit watching this type of shit after watching that.....too many nightmares.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 10, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Chainsaw is humane compared to the Nicolas Berg Be-Heading by insurgents back in '04 or '05. They used like a long,dull butter knife and it took what seemed like forever to lop his dome off while he was screaming.......I quit watching this type of shit after watching that.....too many nightmares.




That was the first "shock" video I ever saw. People in my school were watching it and when I got home, I realized why girls were screaming. 

Needless to say, I didn't sleep to well that night


----------



## Curt James (Jan 10, 2012)

Imosted said:


> *That is the most fucked up shit i have seen in a long fucking time...*i wonder if he survived and if he did what he looks like now



Definitely not clicking the link.

Proofread for a company that did medical journals. Have seen a LOT of gruesome crap. Model rocket safety lecture gone wrong. Fan blade in the face. Horse bit off a guy's jaw. Girl's hair caught in mining equipment -- tore her scalp clean off and part of an ear.


----------



## owwwch (Jan 10, 2012)

i really cant stand two faced people


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 11, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> don't know what was worse this or the dude set on fire in Africa some one posted awhile back, all i can say is thats pretty bad


 

I actually thought the African dude getting beat with a tire was funny...

Fucked up shit... But funny...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 11, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> He looks like this...
> 
> View attachment 39073


 
No...

Thats the face of the guy that bangs him...

He looks like this...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 11, 2012)

That had to have been post mortem.  It looked like his brain fell out.  I kinda wonder if it's fake.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 11, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That had to have been post mortem.  It looked like his brain fell out.  I kinda wonder if it's fake.



I think it's real. Read the stuff below the vid. And if you can stomach it, watch the vid again and look how pale the doctor is.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 11, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That had to have been post mortem.  It looked like his brain fell out.  I kinda wonder if it's fake.



Doesn't take much to spill a brain out. Any motorcyclist can tell you that.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 11, 2012)

Mmmmm brains!


----------



## tballz (Jan 11, 2012)

That has got to be the most disturbing video i have seen.  Very disgusting.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh man!! I can't wait to go scarf down my Chicken & rice for lunch!!!!!!


----------



## Imosted (Jan 11, 2012)

I just came across this one....this is also messed up lol


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 11, 2012)

Whoooaa.

I don't wanna say what he looks like he had for lunch.


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 11, 2012)

that was truly fucked up i seen some shit too    one i seen the doc squeez his face together i stoped watching!!  did u see the water strait red all around him


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 11, 2012)

Imosted said:


> I just came across this one....this is also messed up lol


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob was telling me about this last night.  I refuse to click the link.  So sad, and graphic I hear.


----------



## meow (Jan 11, 2012)

Hmmmm.. probably not a good thing to watch before going to see my therapist. Just reading the summary alone made me came


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 11, 2012)

meow said:


> . Just reading the summary alone made me came



It did what?


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 12, 2012)

Holy shit!  That is a hot mess!!  I wonder what his last thoughts were knowing that he jumped short?  Damn that sucks...


----------

